# Dangers to riding a too small/ large frame



## Gregpape23 (Jul 29, 2008)

Ok, as a road cyclist for a while now I understand the importance of fit and all but i'm looking into getting a fixie for commuting to school. And I can't seem to find a reasonably priced one that is my size. (56cm) I've seen a 63 and a 54 cm but don't know if they will work. The 63 cm just seems waaaaaaay too big, so I set that one aside. But the 54 seemed to be within reason. So, my question is this... as long as I can get the seat to the correct height and handlebars etc...is there any danger to buying a frame that is too big/small???

Oh, and i'm still a young'n and still growing (almost done) so that is why I was a bit hesitant on the 54.


----------



## CougarTrek (May 5, 2008)

Be patient and get a bike that fits!

If you don't you'll just be unhappy, in pain, and looking for a new bike in short order.

That said not all 56cm are made alike and that goes for 54cm, etc, etc. You may be very happy on your 56cm bike, but that doesn't mean you don't actually need a 54 or 58 in a different brand and style of bike depending on the geometry.

Fit has very little to do with seat tube length. Really I don't understand why they size bikes that way, but I guess they had to pick a number.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Several things.

1) RIde comfort - the difference between the right frame and one that is a size too large or small is easy to understand if you get the right fit from the start. You can make a slightly off size bike fit - but it is better to have one that fits to begin with. IMO I wouldn't consder going outside of my size even for a great deal, because ultimately I know the fit won't be right and I won't enjoy it. 

2) If you ride a 56 a large frame as you mention 63 / 64 is way out of size and totally impractical.

Buy a bike that fits - first and foremost.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Dangers? Simple:

You'll be in pain.

You'll be in discomfort.

You'll start to hate riding the bike.

You'll start to hate riding.

You'll be pissed off.

You'll still be in pain.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Dangers? 

There is only one: You will DIE!


----------



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

I bought a 55cm 5 years ago. The LBS just fitted me by checking the standover height, and said I was fine. Really, I didn't know any better at teh time. Fast forward to now, and I'm riding a lot more than I was then. I start to notice odd things, like not being able to breathe well in the drops, various pains and discomfort, etc. So, I have a fitting done, and it turns out I should be riding a 57. Get yourself a proper size. I know it's tempting if you see a deal, but you won't be as happy with an incorrect size.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Get a frame that fits. Nothing can make cycling more miserable than a frame that is too large or too small.

Have you looked into some of the more reasonably priced NEW frames such as Surly, Salsa, Soma, Pake, etc.? I was looking for a reasonably priced touring frame for commuting and started out looking for a used bike. After wasting a year searching eBay and other sources for a decent older touring frame in my size, I finally bit the bullet and ordered a new frame from Bob Jackson in England. It cost me $600, but that is pretty reasonable when you compare it to the price of custom or carbon frames. Plus I could order it in my size and any color.

The other alternative is just to be patient and wait for something in your size to come up. Check eBay, Craigslist and other sources regularly and be ready to pounce when the right bike comes along. Know the value of used frames and be willing to pay what they are worth.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Dangers?

The worst danger is that you'll look like a total wanker.


It is possible to ride a frame that is 2 cm smaller than normal. You need to compare top tubes lengths and use a stem that is long enough to make up the difference. (this applies only if the geometry is similar)


----------



## yater (Nov 30, 2006)

Fixies belong on the track. Don't come crying here when you t-bone a car because you don't have brakes. What a dumb fad....right up there with wool beanies in the summer and guys wearing capris. Where's that "fixed skateboarding" video?


----------



## Gregpape23 (Jul 29, 2008)

yater said:


> Fixies belong on the track. Don't come crying here when you t-bone a car because you don't have brakes. What a dumb fad....right up there with wool beanies in the summer and guys wearing capris. Where's that "fixed skateboarding" video?


Just FYI.... they DO have brakes. (well, anything that I buy better have brakes...I would never take that risk)


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah, get a bike that fits. It'll be like walking/running in shoes that is too big/too small. That said, depending on what your dimensions/preferences are, 54 could work.



yater said:


> Fixies belong on the track. Don't come crying here when you t-bone a car because you don't have brakes. What a dumb fad....right up there with wool beanies in the summer and guys wearing capris. Where's that "fixed skateboarding" video?


Where did this come from?  And how are fixed bikes a fad when they've been around longer than geared? And who says they only belong on the track????  Left fielders should stay out in the left field.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

palu said:


> Where did this come from?  And how are fixed bikes a fad when they've been around longer than geared? And who says they only belong on the track????  Left fielders should stay out in the left field.


It's only a fad when every hipster wannabe in Brooklyn will pay more than retail for a used Bianchi "fixie" and gratuitously run every stop sign because they are too cool to have brakes and too cool to get t-boned and get killed doing so!:thumbsup: 

Out on country lanes, with no traffic, no intersections and no hills, why they are wonderful...

And if they are indeed a track frame--with tight angles, quick steering and a boneshaking ride--then they do indeed belong on a track, where a lot of care has been taken to make sure that you are riding on a smooth surface with no other traffic!!!!

Gears are your friends, as are brakes, as are comfortable frames.


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

paredown said:


> It's only a fad when every hipster wannabe in Brooklyn will pay more than retail for a Bianchi "fixie" and gratuitiously run every stop sign because they are too cool to have brakes and too cool to get t-boned and get killed doing so!:thumbsup:
> 
> Out on English country lanes, with no traffic, no intersections and no hills, why they are wonderful...
> 
> ...


Exactly. I think he's getting hipsters and cyclists mixed up.

I ride my fixed gear on almost all of the roads I take the geared bike on. They're a killer on hills (both up and down). But it's fun.


----------



## Skydiver (Apr 10, 2009)

Back to the OP's question.

This is not a suggestion but rather a question. What if the OP finds an slightly smaller frame and a longer stem. Would that kinda alleviate some of the issues with the smaller frame?


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Gregpape23 said:


> So, my question is this... as long as I can get the seat to the correct height and handlebars etc...is there any danger to buying a frame that is too big/small???


Besides making a good fit more difficult, I'd say one of the dangers in going too big or too small is that you throw the weight distribution off (i.e. you end up with too much weight on one wheel, and too little on the other), thus messing up your handling. Which could, worst-case scenario, crash you. Ouch. That's never fun. :nonod:

But, I wouldn't wake up with night sweats about it, unless you're pretty far off... like 3-4 cm or more. Even then, you can learn to get used to it... though it's not ideal, and can still hose you in a 'panic' situation.

I rode a bike that was fairly far off the mark in terms of weight distribution for years, and most of the time it was no prob. But emergency sprints (big dog comin' my way) and emergency handling were definitely a problem, and I nearly wrecked a couple of times as a result. 
.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Sorry I did get distracted.

Longer stem + set back seatpost may help on a smaller frame. But a proper fit is better...


----------



## DIMar (Apr 16, 2012)

I have a Tommasini Sintesi that I purchased recently. It is a bit big for me but lowering the seat/moving it forward and getting a shorter stem made riding comfortable. My legs aren't extended all the way when pedaling and I'm not hunched over.

Other than creating discomfort, what else could be bad about a larger frame?


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

DIMar said:


> I have a Tommasini Sintesi that I purchased recently. It is a bit big for me but lowering the seat/moving it forward and getting a shorter stem made riding comfortable. My legs aren't extended all the way when pedaling and I'm not hunched over.
> 
> Other than creating discomfort, what else could be bad about a larger frame?


Fit, rider position, weight distribution and handling could all be compromised if a rider is on a frame that is too large.


----------



## maxfrm (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey Gregpape23 I would listen to what others have been saying. Don't screw up on the sizing. Like you said yourself your are growing. You need a frame that fits currently 1st. Then maybe make adjustments as you grow a bit larger which could be just a set of bars or longer crankset. But since you are growing my concern is not to hurt your joints, back, knees, legs, neck etc... Living in pain constantly is no fun period. Once you ruin your body quality of life becomes short. So don't go buy something cheap that doesn't fit just because of cost. Wait a bit longer and find something affordable. Just my opinion


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Aging out*



maxfrm said:


> Wait a bit longer and find something affordable. Just my opinion


Since this question was originally posted 3 years ago, I'm thinking the wait is long since over.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Bike fit is determined by the relative position between of the crank, saddle and bars. Any combined choice of frame, seat post, stem, etc. that allow those positions to be set properly will fit the same. The main differences will be subtle (IMO) difference in handling between the larger and smaller frames.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

My first road bike was too large. I put thousands of miles on that bike.
I have had hamstring problems for the past 20 years. I don't know and will never know if it was caused by the bike being to large or just cycling itself. 

At the time I knew nothing of sizing and trusted the shop. Turns out it was old stock they needed to get rid of. It was a 61cm, I ride a 56cm. I loathe the shop to this day. I do miss the bike and if I ever run across another purple steel Trek in my size I will buy it.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Why do people post comments or questions to threads that are years old?
Damnit! I just did it too.


----------



## adz8916 (Aug 8, 2012)

I am actually having a problem with the sizing of the BMC Streetracer SL01 105. I am around 185cm so there is a grey area in choosing the correct frame size.

57cm frame is for persons who stand at 175 - 185cm in height
60cm frame is for persons who stand at 185 - 200cm in height

I do believe my inseam is about 34" so not entirely sure whether this would influence my sizing.


----------



## Bremerradkurier (May 25, 2012)

Handling-too large frame with a short stem will result in the rear wheel being overweighted, while a too small frame and a long (say 130 or 140mm) stem will result in an overweighted front wheel.

Fit-depending on the frame size, you may not be able to get the ideal fore/aft position of a plumb line behind the knee cap bisecting the pedal axle when your foot is at the three o' clock position.


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

^ A long stem like that makes very little difference in handling. A large majority of pros ride with stems that length. If that affected handling, they wouldn't do it.

Also Kops isn't used much any more because studies showed very little correlation between it and good fit/max power


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

Andy69 said:


> I bought a 55cm 5 years ago... it turns out I should be riding a 57.


Don't blame the shop, necessarily - a few years of good riding can dramatically affect your form.


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

*On the plus side, Hitler hates fixies...*

Just watch! 


Although "he" does make quite a few good points.


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

Kerry Irons said:


> Since this question was originally posted 3 years ago, I'm thinking the wait is long since over.


Or there's a troll around here!


----------



## Chris Teifke (Aug 11, 2012)

The biggest danger is you're just not going to have a good time. A good fitting bike is worth the effort. Don't worry about perfect, but at least get the right sized frame.


----------

